# Final plans, any thoughts???



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Does this sound good or should I skip the ogden area....

Fly in this friday night drive to ogdan
board basin and powder mtn on sat/sun

then,

drive to slc sunday night and check in to the inn at snowbird and board mon/tue

we leave wed night so we plan on hitting brighton for the day.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why would you go to ogden?

Is that where your hotel is? Or are you trying to party?


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

no, have wife and 2 teenage kids. we wanted to try basin and powder mt and that seemed to be the closest town, am i wrong


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotcha

Nope you're right. However, every ride area is close to SLC

But if you're really wanting to make it easy then start off in Ogden

All that was needed was a tiny bit of info ( =

Have fun


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

my bad, =)

yeah, I am looking forward to getting back to utah.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

snobrdnotski said:


> no, have wife and 2 teenage kids. we wanted to try basin and powder mt and that seemed to be the closest town, am i wrong


eden is a great place to stay. there's a ton of cheap and well maintained condo units just below the powder mt access road and snow basin is a 15-20 minute drive.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

mjd,
thanks, I'll google hotels eden.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Alien abductions occur at Pow Mow on the reg.....don't risk the probe.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

ahh, its worth the risk. My son will be trying out his new gopro so if anyone finds it on the mountain, with no one in sight, please dont post the probing footage on this forum.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have heard from a few friends that the bird is finally starting to get good. It has been an icy death trap, but the new snow has helped it out. It looks like it is supposed to snow this weekend, but the reports for the amount of accumulation are not up yet.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Imma second checking-in on Eden. Ogden is kinda a shitty town...thought getting better. Eden is middle of nowhere and very beautiful.


----------

